# Warning about a "fake shelter"



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That is just despicable! That woman should be locked up until hell freezes over.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, that's horrifying, those poor animals 

Should use her as bait!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Some people are just too discusting for words.....


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hate some people, I really do.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Hmmm

I'm not that far from Rocky Mount. Maybe I should take a drive and see what's going on.

These people are useless pieces of trash.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you know, i have seen this email in various forms a few times. i even forwarded it to snopes hoping they would check in to it, but they never did.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this makes me sick....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe we should do a sting and then lock them up with all the dogs. And see how they like being attacked.


----------

